# Topics > Space >  Space elevator, LiftPort Group, Snohomish, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - LiftPort Group

Space elevator on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Space elevator 1000 foot climb test

 Uploaded on May 11, 2007




> Although the day started with difficulties, it ended with a successful 1000 foot space elevator test climb to a tethered 10-foot diameter balloon - LiftPort's first really significant climb. This was supposed to be a 1 mile climb test, but the FAA-required aviation orange paint - applied at 50 foot intervals to the ribbon - contained acetone, which weakened the ribbon. The first two attempts of the day resulted in ribbon breaks due to this acetone-induced degradation.

----------


## Airicist

Lunar Space Elevator Infrastructure

 Published on Aug 21, 2012




> This is the basic model of the Lunar Space Elevator Infrastructure. We call it LSEI or "Elsie" for short. The system can be constructed within 8 years, using current "Commercial Off The Shelf (COTS) technology.

----------


## Airicist

Lunar Space Elevator Infrastructure Overview 

 Published on Sep 22, 2014




> Animation created by final year students at Glasgow Caledonian University, School of Engineering and Built Environments.

----------


## Airicist

Lunar Elevator overview

Jul 30, 2020

----------

